# Win 10 Widgets (Free)



## kburra (Jul 20, 2016)

Pretty cool and free too..download and just choose which to use or remove.can move and resize too:
win10widgets.com/


----------



## kaufen (Aug 1, 2016)

Weather widget not working. Have refreshed several times - no dice. 
Non existent battery is fully charged !
It's quite customizable but even the small sizes seem a bit intrusive n the screen.
Will further investigate and decide whether to keep.


----------

